# 2011 Outback 210Rs Anniversary Edition



## Leedek

Hello to my Friends here at Outbackers -

Regrettably, I am posting my 2011 210RS for sale. I am considering its sale due to health problems. The trailer is in excellent condition and ready to tow. When in use it was just my wife and I. I have numerous upgrades to the unit:

* 4 new Goodyear Endurance ST225/75R/15 load range E tires purchased September 2017. I towed the trailer home and I haven't been able to travel. Brand new tires always with UV covers in place.
* Fan-tastic powered air vent w/rain detector, model 6600 with 417 RF remote. This acts like a whole house fan and really is worth having.
* heat vent installed in the bathroom, warm feet during those night visits. (see photo)
* extra drawer installed under the sleep/sofa. (see photo)
* additional outdoor grill (Coleman RoadTrip LXE) with 15' propane hose that uses the existing propane quick-connect.
* in-line water filter.

* Upgraded to digital Coleman thermostat to control HVAC. I normally set the temperature for 38 degrees F in winter here in Vancouver.
* Upgraded heater vents in the floor.
* Husky 4500lb power tongue jack.

* Fabricated under the trailer spare tire carrier so no annoying spare tire on the back bumper. (see photo)

* Rear slide support for use during travel. It is insurance for downward G-forces while in tow.

* Applied mirror privacy film to all windows with the exception of the window over the sink.

* Fabricated and installed range vent hood duct and port to vent cooking odors to the outside.

The 2011 210RS Anniversary Edition has the white fiberglass nose section. The trailer has been well cared for and shows little wear. I have kept the unit waxed and the finish is bright and shiny. Even the decals are intact and show minor wear.

Storage under the sofa/bed. The beige bit of carpet you see in the bottom left of the photo is the step up into the rear bed. That step lifts up to disclose a small hidden storage area. Notice the easier access to the water heater and pump in this photo:










The furnace was completely sealed when I installed the heater vent to the bathroom. You can see the furnace in the photo below. The smaller short hose goes under the bathtub and exits into the bathroom. My wife was so pleased to have the bathroom warm and have the ability to close the door for privacy.










Access to the rear storage compartment always meant I had to lower the spare tire that was mounted on the rear bumper of the trailer. I big pain in the backside. I fabricated a spare tire mount that allows me to carry the tire under the trailer. I still have the old bolt-on flip-down spare tire mount that you can have. It takes a bit to get the spare from under the trailer but it's so nice not to have to play with the tire 20 times a trip to get something from the rear compartment. The photo shows the carrier from the driver's side. The tire is removed from the passenger's side to keep you out of traffic.










I guess that is enough information for you to see something about the 210RS. As you can tell, I really like my trailer and truly wish I could travel with it again. We purchased it from Lakeshore RV, Muskegon, MI. we live in Vancouver, WA so we made it a road trip to pick it up and then traveled home with side trips to NY, PA, KY, the mid-west and home. If you have a question just ask. If mine is not the trailer for you then good luck with your search.










*I checked NADA Blue Book and with all the added features I have, I am asking $17800.00 for the trailer.*

I do have an Equal-i-zer weight distribution hitch with 4-point sway control, 10,000lbs GTW, 1000 lbs tongue weight max. It is the best hitch I have ever had. The tow vehicle and the trailer are ONE with this hitch. The hitch is described here: https://www.etrailer.com/Weight-Distribution/Equal-i-zer/EQ37100ET.html

I know... a lot of information. Information is good to make a sound decision. You can PM me or ask questions here on the forum. I have not yet advertised any where else. Just wanted to see you someone here wanted to make an offer. Take care.

Leigh Potter (Leedek)

Vancouver, WA


----------



## Leedek

Fellow Outbackers -

I listed my 210RS locally on Facebook Marketplace. The listing was up less than 30 minutes and I had my buyer at my list price. She is recently retired and had set up an alert for Outback Trailer. I sold everything right down to the hitch and even the power mover I had. She may become a member here as I have mentioned to her that this is THE place for all things OUTBACK.

My health just doesn't allow for much travel and setting up the trailer is more than I can do. I thoroughly enjoyed being part of this forum. I will still monitor your questions to see if I can help in some way. You folks have helped me in many ways. Life changes and activities get modified but I will always be on the lookout for Outbackers when I'm on the road. Take care and have a great Thanksgiving.

Leigh Potter

Vancouver, WA

Leedek


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Congrats on the quick sale. Glad to hear you'll be sticking around and helping others.


----------



## GodFather2u

Yes congrats! And thanks for all the advice you've given. I think I've read just about every one of your post especially for the 210rs.


----------

